# People are REALLY dumb.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Was at the dog park today, and Bishop was playing with a lab mix and the lady asked how we keep our three dogs' teeth so clean.. I explained they eat a diet of raw bone, organ and meat.. her reaction was UNBELIEVABLE. She picked up her 50+lb dog, said "Sorry, but I will NOT risk my dog being attacked!!!! Raw diets are DANGEROUS and wreck a dog's personality." and walked off.  Couldn't help it- I started laughing. Poor Bishop looked really confused.

How do people make it to adulthood being so dumb??? Sigh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lord. I don't even know what to say to that one. Guess she won't be converting to raw anytime soon.

Poor Bishop. So sweet, and so discriminated against by a stupid, stupid woman.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahaha, sorry but that just made my night. People are so ridiculous!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

My dad is fully convinced that raw fed dogs are more healthy and more dangerous. He doesn't believe they are dangerous in the since of random attacks. He feels that because they are more healthy and use to chewing on meats and bones their jaws are more powerful and their reactions and instincts are closer to a wolves. If you make one of them angry the attack might be a lot more serious than a dog being fed kibble.

It is a little stupid to gimp your dogs health because you fear them attacking you but this the best argument against raw being dangerous that I've ever heard.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I was only thinking about this today because we are staying at a nephews place and they have a pet rabbit. Today I watched mol go up and touch noses with the rabbit and walk away. And, she loves eating rabbit and loves chasing them at home. So, they can definitely differentiate between prey and pets. Amazingly, even windy the cat showed no aggression towards Kramer the rabbit either.
I think some people seriously underestimate the intelligence of dogs.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL that's carzy, even if was bloodthristy I can't image a tiny Iggy murdering a 50+ pound lab mix. :der:

Opps, edit, I just notice you said it was Bishop and not Tess, :wacko: well but still it sounds crazy.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Too bad she didn't have a 100+ dog she could have picked up and carried away. LOL

I can totally see your dogs rage out at the park and kill everyone in sight. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep if she had had Dozer her statement wouldn't have been nearly as effective.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I always laugh when ppl say a dog becomes aggressive when it tastes blood. I hate to tell them but there is a ton of blood in that kibble that they are feeding too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I would have cracked up laughing. What a sad ignorant person.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you imagine if Caty was sitting there with Tess and I walked away with Dozer, worrying about the blood thirsty Italian Greyhound? LOL

You can't fix stupid. Poor Bishop though, he needs a playmate. Hopefully you guys find someone else to play with.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Wow, gotta love peoples stupidity sometimes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Can you imagine if Caty was sitting there with Tess and I walked away with Dozer, worrying about the blood thirsty Italian Greyhound? LOL
> 
> You can't fix stupid. Poor Bishop though, he needs a playmate. Hopefully you guys find someone else to play with.


I know, after I saw that video with him retrieving the ball with Tess it seems like he would be a great dog park buddy.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha! That's too funny. You can't even be mad about that one because it was so ridiculous! Hahaha

Oddly enough, I have never had a negative reaction about raw at the park.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

That's pretty priceless. I wonder where people keep getting all these outrageous 'information' from. Sadly, too many people believe in this myth. My mom sorta being one of them, had a less dramatic reaction, but still silly. When I wanted to introduce raw feeding to my cat she said:

" But that will make him more blood thirsty and if you try that with the dog you want to get, you may train them to eat each other!"


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey,Hey now you cant be angry i know that raw has made Cesar blood thirsty see>>>









he never misses a drop in his bowl
:becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I still think you should have replied how I said!!Lol


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone needs to tell Buster that he is suppposed to be aggressive. He is the most submissive dog I have ever seen. He literally grovels at the feet of any dog we meet! He does attack people though. He licks them all over and tries to stick his tongue down their throat or up their nose. Does that count?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I still think you should have replied how I said!!Lol


LOL! What would you have said?

Probably something like " Oh no! He only kills other animals on command! He's very well trained!" Hahahahaha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well, in that lady's defense Bishop is really scary looking. His size alone would be enough to terrify me. And then there's the blood dripping off of his very clean fangs....


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

it is really unbelievable what some people think.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Well, in that lady's defense Bishop is really scary looking. His size alone would be enough to terrify me. And then there's the blood dripping off of his very clean fangs....


18 pounds of pure muscle baby!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> 18 pounds of pure muscle baby!!!


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy crapper, I choked on my coffee. Three pages and I'm still clearing my throat.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is too funny! I would have laughed too.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol, all I can say is wow


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol a Sheltie being bloodthirsty an a killer?! And I finally thought of a word for stuff like that, rawcist. 

Rawcist: a person who is so filled with te myths of raw they are completely against it. 

Perfect!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, raw feeding has certainly turned my two into killers. You should see the two of them 'attack' their chicken quarters now. They've actually gotten this chewing thing down to twenty minutes instead of an hour per quarter! Blood thirsty beasts. 

Poor Bishop. He is such a fluff ball, too. How could anyone not want their dog to play with him? Rocky would love to come and play!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

saharanight boxers said:


> lol a sheltie being bloodthirsty an a killer?! And i finally thought of a word for stuff like that, rawcist.
> 
> *rawcist: A person who is so filled with te myths of raw they are completely against it. *
> 
> perfect!!


love it!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha rawcist, thats a good one :tongue: It'll catch on quick


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper and Flynn would just run them down....


...you can never get away.... and they love the chase before the kill

BWAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> LOL! What would you have said?
> 
> Probably something like " Oh no! He only kills other animals on command! He's very well trained!" Hahahahaha


I said something like "good I don't want my dogs around malnourished dogs!"....but I don't have my direct quote any more!!HAHAHA


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to say I think its true, I mean sophia just killed her 4th doberman today. She ate it whole! 
Sorry I couldn't resist!!!!! Hahahahaha that is the DUMBEST thing I've heard! Geez what I door knob :/ Poor Bishop I'm sorry she took your friend you were playing with. She must have looked hilarious walking off carrying her dog tho!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

bridget246 said:


> My dad is fully convinced that raw fed dogs are more healthy and more dangerous. He doesn't believe they are dangerous in the since of random attacks. He feels that because they are more healthy and use to chewing on meats and bones their jaws are more powerful and their reactions and instincts are closer to a wolves. If you make one of them angry the attack might be a lot more serious than a dog being fed kibble.
> 
> It is a little stupid to gimp your dogs health because you fear them attacking you but this the best argument against raw being dangerous that I've ever heard.


Well, your dad is right on that. They do get a great jaw workout everyday!

To the OP, unbelievable... :doh:


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

Rawcist: Perfect!

I hear it all the time that the raw diet I am planning on feeding our puppy when she comes home (5weeks still) will make her vicious and bloodthirsty.

I always ask where they heard that. They all just say well it's true with not facts to back it up. Then I tell them it's a myth and to do some research and perhaps your pets could benefit from the 1 hour of research it would take to learn the truth.

Now that I think back to childhood and when we had the hunting dogs around... I don't think I ever saw a bag of kibble around. I know we fed them table scraps and there were always bones in their pen. My dad's not around any more to ask what they were fed. Those dogs were always beautiful and they loved playing with us kids too.

I digress... I do believe that Rawcist will catch on. It's in my vocabulary now!


----------

